
Paradox of the Court - kasperset
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_the_Court
======
Libeste
It's not a paradox.

The decision of the court should be that the payment isn't due yet, not that
the contract is invalid. Unless ancient Greek law requires the contract to be
thrown out because it was tried in court or the case was clearly frivolous
(IANAAGL) the decision should uphold the validity of the contract, not
invalidate it.

